# SAYING GOOD BYE--Best Prayer for Our God's Creatures



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*I am new to this website, and I love it.*
*I have two GSDs-- both rescues.*

*Every time I am adopted by a new creature of God,*
*I say this prayer:*

*Dear Little One, I don't know how long I will have with you before you move on to your eternal reward. I pray that*
*I will know when it is time for your departure and I pray that I will be with you, guided by our Creator, to know what*
*I need to do for your comfort and peace. When it is time for you to leave me, I pray that your departure is*
*PEACEFUL, PAINLESS AND QUICK. I am grateful*
*for your presence in my life, though it is far too short.*
*I love you and you will always be with me.*


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

I like that


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice prayer.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful prayer. This is so fitting for my situation. December 5, I adopted a senior female shepherd. I fostered her for half a day and realized she had found her forever home with my family. I enrolled her in Banfield's wellness program...she was healthy, active for a 9 yr old, in GREAT shape overrall. She also had the sweetest temperment. January 13, she didn't eat dinner. January 14 she didn't eat breakfast; I made the decision to take her to the vet when I got home from work that night if she didn't improve. When I got home, she could barely walk, it was almost like her back end had gone limp. I rushed her to the vet where they conducted tests on her. It wa determined she had Hemangiosacoma. They found a large mass on her spleen and it had spread to her liver and heart. There was nothing they could do, but to not let her suffer. It broke my heart. Monday afternoon she was chasing her ball and I was saying goodbye to her Tuesday night. In reading your poem, it reminds me to be thankful for the time I had with her. For that month she was with me, she had a wonderful life where she was loved by a family (both two legged and four legged). Things happen for a reason, and I think it was meant for me to choose her and her me for her final month on earth. It's tough losing them, no matter how long you had them for, they are a great breed...in my opinion the best out there. Now I know she is running in heaven pain free watching over me.

Thanks for sharing : )


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you saying this prayer when you get a pup as well? If so, it would be too focused on his death in my opinion and it becomes sad before you have had a chance to enjoy happiness with your new dog.
Personally I am elated to get a new pup and will sit him down and tell him how happy I am that he came to me and more of this sweet talk. I did this when I got WD as a little pup and he looked at me, licked my face and I knew we would be great together. He only lived for 1.5 yers and I explained to him what was going on and thanked him for the short time we had together.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

d4lilbitz said:


> Beautiful prayer. This is so fitting for my situation. December 5, I adopted a senior female shepherd. I fostered her for half a day and realized she had found her forever home with my family. I enrolled her in Banfield's wellness program...she was healthy, active for a 9 yr old, in GREAT shape overrall. She also had the sweetest temperment. January 13, she didn't eat dinner. January 14 she didn't eat breakfast; I made the decision to take her to the vet when I got home from work that night if she didn't improve. When I got home, she could barely walk, it was almost like her back end had gone limp. I rushed her to the vet where they conducted tests on her. It wa determined she had Hemangiosacoma. They found a large mass on her spleen and it had spread to her liver and heart. There was nothing they could do, but to not let her suffer. It broke my heart. Monday afternoon she was chasing her ball and I was saying goodbye to her Tuesday night. In reading your poem, it reminds me to be thankful for the time I had with her. For that month she was with me, she had a wonderful life where she was loved by a family (both two legged and four legged). Things happen for a reason, and I think it was meant for me to choose her and her me for her final month on earth. It's tough losing them, no matter how long you had them for, they are a great breed...in my opinion the best out there. Now I know she is running in heaven pain free watching over me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing : )


 This is how I lost Taz in January 2012. I was playing tug with him Monday night and on Wednesday morning I made the hardest decision I ever made in my life. Hemangiosacoma took my boy the same way  *I really like this prayer!!*


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I love this prayer: I think I'm going to pass it off as my own 

Jelpy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Do we have a section on the forum for stuff like that? You know, prayers, blessings etc? 

Jelpy


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for the prayer and thank you for rescuing and sorry for everyone losses and pain.


----------

